# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Should I get a aquarium chiller?

## kidearth

Currently i am keeping some shrimps (Cherry &amp; sakura) as well as some neon tetras and guppies. Thinking of getting some crystal shrimps in my planted tank. 

Not sure if its time to consider a chiller. I did some research that some of the reasons that one might consider a chiller is that water at lower temperature will be able to retain more oxygen. At higher temperature, oxygen is used up faster amongst other things.

So if i pump more air via airstones, would it help? Are there other considerations that would require a chiller?

----------


## Navanod

Temperature affects the rate of O2 dissolving into water and how much total O2 can be dissolved at any one time.
Using airstone improves the surface agitation as well as air to water contact surface areas, helping O2 to dissolve into the water.
Both works in their ways to improve O2 levels.

Lower temperature also allows you to grow better and more varieties of plants and mosses.
For Crystal shrimps, the temperature should be lower than 26 and stable if you want them to be comfortable and breed.

----------


## kidearth

Thanks. Seems like I should save up for a chiller.

----------


## Guppy77

yes a chiller is a denifnate must as it will stabilise the flutuation of temperature and therefore minimizing any change in water shock the shrimp experiences, when the water is stable, shrimps will feel happy and take care of their own business, in order to keep shrimps, we need to know how to keep the water first.  :Smile:

----------


## Quinn

If you don't want to spend too much on your chilled, maybe you can consider getting one 2nd hand chiller from the marketplace. =>

----------


## kidearth

Guppy77, Quinn. thanks for the advice. Yah, looking around for second hand chiller at moment. posted on the market place to sell off some of my aquarium stuff. 

Any brand is more recommended? Quiet and energy saving if possible? In terms of features, all seems the same. That makes sense since all of the chillers try to achieve the same objective.

----------


## garyp

How big is ur tank buddy?? For smaller tanks, u may use a fan or maybe iceprobe??

----------


## blackhorse

> How big is ur tank buddy?? For smaller tanks, u may use a fan or maybe iceprobe??


can explain how iceprobe work? Will the temp stable?

----------


## kidearth

> How big is ur tank buddy?? For smaller tanks, u may use a fan or maybe iceprobe??


Hi garyp, my tank is 3ft x 2ft x 2ft.

----------


## sp1der

I am using fan as my chiller breakdown.
Everyday have to go though the water topup process until I can fix my chiller.

----------


## Shadow

for 3x2x2, you probably need 1/5 hp. It actually depend on what you want to keep, if you does not plan to keep CRS then fan is enough, chiller is good to have.

----------


## kidearth

> for 3x2x2, you probably need 1/5 hp. It actually depend on what you want to keep, if you does not plan to keep CRS then fan is enough, chiller is good to have.


hi shadow,

looks like i have to get a chiller then. Planning to keep all sorts of shrimp.  :Smile:

----------


## kidearth

finally got a hailea 300. but the temperature seems to be out of sync with the thermometer in my tank

----------


## eviltrain

Argh. You got it faster than me. Haha. 

You can check online for manual to sync the temperarure to you current tank temperature. 

Send from my GT-P1000 (Overcome 7 Series v4.0.0)

----------


## BlessChwee

Many years ago I used a fan to cool my 4x2x2 tank which does fine except more frequent change but of cos that time just keep sakuras. Btw, how much electricity bill will it cost to maintain a chiller monthly as a rough gauge. I was out of this hobby for more than 7 years and now my interest rekindle again.and think of setting up a 2 or 3 feet plant tank

----------


## darrentyl

Actually I had seen one bro using fan to cool down his tank. To tackle his top up, he actually have another tank doing the auto top up which i think is a good idea too. But then I guess will be safer to use this setup on a bigger tank (at least 4ft)

----------


## kidearth

> Actually I had seen one bro using fan to cool down his tank. To tackle his top up, he actually have another tank doing the auto top up which i think is a good idea too. But then I guess will be safer to use this setup on a bigger tank (at least 4ft)


Auto topup? How is it done?

----------


## darrentyl

You might want to refer to this thread.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...o-Water-Top-up




> Auto topup? How is it done?

----------


## nlh4ever

CRS doesnt breed at 26C??

----------


## VSGenesis

Get a chiller. I have to run on fans for the time being. Will save and hopefully get it in May or some bros here selling used. So tempted to purchase everything at once but that means no money going into marriage savings. Which translate to a naggy gf. Which eventually results to glum looking me. Heehee. Good luck with the new chiller.

----------


## Jay91

hi guys! where can i buy a second hand chiller? cause i don't want to spent so much yet. just trying out. any recommendation? =)

----------


## deric79k

depends on your budget .

share some about my tank .i have 1 tank size is 3x1.5x1.5 ft , currently i using one unit of fan (120mmx120mmx35mm ) manage to lower down the temperature at 25-26.5 c

----------


## troyjbon

Fan cause water to evaporates faster. Need to top
Up more frequent. Sian lei

----------


## felix_fx2

> Fan cause water to evaporates faster. Need to top
> Up more frequent. Sian lei


Chiller expensive, increase electric bills

Fan cheap, evaporation makes gh higher and having to topup water more often.

If you can afford chiller of course better. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## leonardchiu

Oh, one other point to take note.. most small size tanks say >2ft are placed in bedroom. Consider the heat generated by the chiller..
Mine is placed in bedroom, temperature is regulated by aircon at night with 2 fans that kicks in @ noon.. able to maintain temp @ 26.5 ~ 27 - 3ft tank

----------


## cherabin

> Chiller expensive, increase electric bills
> 
> Fan cheap, evaporation makes gh higher and having to topup water more often.
> 
> If you can afford chiller of course better. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Hi Felix, is there any measure that can be taken to counter the rising pH caused by water evaporation/water top up?

----------


## ttlim

Wanted to try chiller system in slum tank.. but can't figure how to make it work. Pls advice

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Emperios

I wonder about that too. Electricity consumption also not sure high or not lol

----------

